
How People Used to Download Games from the Radio - vezycash
http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2014/10/13/people-used-download-games-radio
======
simonblack
Yarghh! That reminds me of 'downloading programs from computer magazines' back
in the 80s by entering hexadecimal numbers into RAM locations while trying to
read memory dumps printed in smudgy, miniscule fonts on low-quality paper.

